# How do you stop tannins discolouring water?



## Tomo (21 Feb 2010)

Hello,

I've read that some people varnish pieces of bamboo before placing them in their tank. Can anyone tell me firstly, is this safe? If so, which varnish should be used? Lastly, would varnishing my bogwood stop the tannins being released into the water? Even after weeks of soaking before putting the wood into my tank, it is still staining the water a tea colour.

Thanks

Tomo


----------



## jonnyjr (21 Feb 2010)

Best thing is lots of water changes to remove the colour. There is not much you can do to stop the leaching.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Feb 2010)

If your bogwood is not to big - boil it or soak it in boiling water for at least a week but keep adding hot water.

Regards
paul.


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

I just let the tannins leak into the water. I do like the colour of the tannis, but then again I do a water change every few days as I keep dicus fish.

But for my smaller tanks Ive boiled the wood for a few hours and then soaked in water overnight before adding into my other tanks.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Feb 2010)

+1 for all of the above advice.
and carbon works as well.


----------



## Tomo (22 Feb 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your advice. I'll have a go at boiling the wood. 

I have a Fluval U2 Series filter. I took the carbon filter out of the filter because it said that it removes chemicals and odours fromthe tank. This is good, but the reason I took it out is that I was worried it would also remove my plant ferts. How does the carbon filter distinguish between chemicals and easy carbo/easy pro fito? Surely they're chemicals too? It sounds to me like the carbon filter would remove these too. Any explanations please?

Thanks

Tomo


----------



## a1Matt (23 Feb 2010)

Good question.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilize ... arbon.html

Also have a search as it has been discussed here before.
I would not worry unduly about it, just up your dosing levels if you see signs of deficiencies.


----------



## Tomo (28 Feb 2010)

Thanks for your replies , wont worry about carbon taking out easycarbo/profito just up the dosing slightly.


----------



## Mortis (1 Mar 2010)

Purigen is also another option as it is more effective than carbon and doesnt affect your ferts


----------



## Tunafish (3 Mar 2010)

Don't forget how good tannins can be for different species of fish and plants depending on your system. Not the best coloured water in the world for a bit, but I've had several species of South American Cichlids spawning in fairly tannined water.


----------

